# viper esp 800 alarm



## BxMuLtifLowz (Apr 8, 2014)

hi all i have a nissan 2001 maxima after taking my car battery out and cleaning the terminals i put the battery back in and now my alarm is not armed i have to use the key to open the door now my car turns right on no problem i just dont have my alarm on i located the black viper box under the dash that has wires coming into and out of it and i see theres a little small round button that twist im lost i would like to know if anyone can help me turn it back on or tell me did i do something wrong when i removed the car battery thanks ahead of time for your help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

When you disconnected the battery your alarm lost its memory is all. You need to read your manual and re program it.

It happens all the time when the battery is removed.

BG


----------



## BxMuLtifLowz (Apr 8, 2014)

ok thanks bro for your help i went thru the manual and its kinda not helping to much im going to try to follow the wires to find the valet switch and then take it from there how thats the main button you need to switch things on and off when i got the car i never thought about asking where these things were so ill do a little searching and see what happens to bad theres no tutorial video for this type of thing thanks again man


----------

